# identify stem extension brand



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

can anyone identify the maker of this tub faucet stem extension seen in the two pictures in my album titled " tub faucet stem extension"?

http://http://www.plumbingzone.com/...lbums/tub-faucet-stem-extension/3182-photo-1/


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Why not just post your pics here?


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

how?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

First save the picture to a file on your computer, making sure you know where that file is. Go advanced (see bar next to Submit Reply). Scroll down to Hit Manage Attachments. Hit browse. Select your picture file, upload and there you go. If picture doesn't load it's because it's too large a file. Making it smaller, though not impossible, is a little complicated.


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Can anyone give me some advice of where or how to find a replacement for this broken stem extension?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorts looks like moen 


What do the handles look like?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Sorts looks like moen
> 
> What do the handles look like?


Nooooooo..... looks like some brands from big box stores that we even can't get parts for..


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

The handle is one of those crystal style ones.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Sorts looks like moen
> 
> What do the handles look like?


Must admit, my first thought was similar... It SORTA does


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey RedBeard...the Flames won!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Who woulda thunk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Where's the cartridge?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Nope not a moen bonnet


----------



## beanburner (Apr 30, 2012)

sure looks like a delta


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

I was thinking delta but nothing they have matches. What would you guys do if you were unable to find the replacement? Would glue work to bond the broken stem extension?


----------



## beanburner (Apr 30, 2012)

early eighties or mid seems like then .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I had to repair this one not to long ago. I bought the parts from Locke plumbing http://www.lockeplumbing.com/


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll give them a try.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I had to repair this one not to long ago. I bought the parts from Locke plumbing http://www.lockeplumbing.com/


That's an old delta, right? I love those. So easy to repair...typically. My dad just remodeled his house and I had him put in all deltas because guess who will be repairing them years later?? Of all the brands delta has given me the least trouble on repairing. They may be flimsy on their cheap line but again, easy to find parts and easy to repair. I like their 1700 monitor series of tub/shower faucets.


----------



## howitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Finally found it! its a Valley stem extension w/ sleeve.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> That's an old delta, right? I love those. So easy to repair...typically. My dad just remodeled his house and I had him put in all deltas because guess who will be repairing them years later?? Of all the brands delta has given me the least trouble on repairing. They may be flimsy on their cheap line but again, easy to find parts and easy to repair. *I like their 1700 monitor *series of tub/shower faucets.


Aw crap....just lost respect for you, lol. I hate that style. Getting that frickin nut off sucks!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Aw crap....just lost respect for you, lol. I hate that style. Getting that frickin nut off sucks!


Okay okay you got me there. I did forget about their domes and retainer nuts on their old stuff but every faucet has their issues. I have had pretty good look over the years with removing those domes and retainer rings for the scald guard faucets. I have also made a lot of money from home owners twisting off the front half of their delta tub faucet body. As far as Moen goes the positemp is the most popular and its issues are numerous. The moentrol is better but I am no fan of moen kitchen faucets or their lav faucets. 

Grohe is nice but also out of price range.

Kohler and Price Pfister- no go. 

Delta's newer stuff is still simple and as long as you don't wait for a drip to become a steady flow they are easy to repair if you know what you're doing. 

All faucets have issues and I find deltas to be the easiest to deal with by far.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> That's an old delta, right? I love those. So easy to repair...typically. My dad just remodeled his house and I had him put in all deltas because guess who will be repairing them years later?? Of all the brands delta has given me the least trouble on repairing. They may be flimsy on their cheap line but again, easy to find parts and easy to repair. I like their 1700 monitor series of tub/shower faucets.


Delta??? Moentrol all the way


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Delta??? Moentrol all the way


I was waiting for you to chime in. Eating subway, I hope?


----------

